# GA15DE SERVICE MANUAL



## pepe_moro (Sep 14, 2006)

HI ANYONE KNOWS WHERE CAN I FIND THE SERVICE MANUAL FOR MY NISSAN SUNNY 98 GA15DE???, if theres is a link to download the manual please let me know.


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

pepe_moro said:


> HI ANYONE KNOWS WHERE CAN I FIND THE SERVICE MANUAL FOR MY NISSAN SUNNY 98 GA15DE???, if theres is a link to download the manual please let me know.


GA15? I would have thought that it only came with a 1.6 for 1996+ vehicles? Guess you got me...


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

If you are come from Hong Kong, you can ask Dai Chong for a copy of it.


----------



## narins (Feb 9, 2008)

Where I can download GA15DE Service manual.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Try phatg20.net look in the "repository" and "FSM"

I expect the 1.5 GA is simular enough to the 1.6 that you can use this if you cant find the correct one. Since these are oranised by Car try both Sentra and Sunny ( the Asian Sunny was available with the 1.5 )


----------

